# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify me

## New Englander

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...c0&oe=58ED21A2

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...af&oe=58DE014A

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...f1&oe=58EDA6F1

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...b7&oe=58EB273D

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...3b&oe=58E1682F

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...10&oe=58DB0921

----------


## Joey D

I'd guess a mix of Germanic/Balkan, although one picture looked like a Scottish skinhead.

----------


## srdceleva

Hard to say exactly, u definitely have alot of Celtic in you but u don't look exactly like British isles there's something Mediterranean there I think. I'd guess Italian or part Italian based on Italian Americans I knew in New York.

----------


## Angela

In pictures 2,3,and 4 you remind me of Vincent Cassel, so I'll go with French.





If you don't know, he married the beautiful Monica Bellucci. 



If not French, Italian or at least obviously Italian admixed.

----------


## New Englander

Wow, he does look a lot like me. And there is hope for a sexy GF someday!!!

----------


## Goga

Is Vincent Cassel a Jew? in La Haine or Metisse he plays a Jew.

----------


## New Englander

Cassel was born on 23 November 1966 in Paris, France, to Sabine Litique, and French actor Jean-Pierre Cassel (born Jean-Pierre Crochon).

Nope

----------


## Goga

> Cassel was born on 23 November 1966 in Paris, France, to Sabine Litique, and French actor Jean-Pierre Cassel (born Jean-Pierre Crochon).
> 
> Nope


Thanks, somehow I always thought he was Jewish. But neverless he is a very interesting actor. Want to see 'Juste la Fin du Monde' very soon where he plays with Cotillard, another hottie...

----------


## Angela

@New Englander,

His best movies...although I don't necessarily agree with the order:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SwCF139VQo

He definitely has something...take it from a woman. :)

There was actually some controversy about him playing a Jew in La Haine, with some people thinking a Jewish actor should have played the part.

----------


## MOESAN

Vincent Cassel is not a good example for French mean nor common types in France. 
The man asking for his type has something 'capelloid' (almost same thing as 'brünnoid') in him; But it doesn't help too much to classify him because remnants of the type are common as well in South (by example some Sardinians and Portugueses) as in North (From Ireland to Estonia) and elsewhere; but surely a bit more common today in North. Only other details can help to discriminate. You know I play with some caution everytime: I would say (ridicule doesn't kill, as we say in French) based uniquely on fleshy parts, that a bit of a kind of 'mediterranean' appears in nose, and for the bony part, a less exuberant aspect of jaw: so it could be of everywhere, but rather of Western Europe; pigmentation could exclude extreme South but on an individual it has not too much weight. Very low risico answer!!!

----------


## New Englander

Well if it helps Im:

50% Avellino
25% Scottish/English mix from New Brunswick
12.5% Lithuanian Jew
12.5% Turkish Jew

*MDLP K23B*

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
32.89

2
European_Early_Farmers
22.57

3
European_Hunters_Gatherers
16.35

4
Near_East
10.27

5
South_Central_Asian
8.07

6
North_African
5.01

7
Amerindian
1.24

8
South_Indian
1.22

9
Ancestral_Altaic
1.04

10
Arctic
0.55

11
Archaic_Human
0.26

12
Austronesian
0.19

13
East_Siberian
0.19

14
Subsaharian
0.16



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Sicilian_West ( )
4.17

2
Sicilian_Trapani ( )
6.81

3
Sicilian_Agrigento ( )
6.88

4
Maltese ( )
7.37

5
Ashkenazi_Jew ( )
7.81

6
Greek_Northwest ( )
8.3

7
Bulgarian ( )
8.97

8
Montenegrian ( )
9.09

9
Sicilian_Siracusa ( )
9.25

10
Sephardic_Jew ( )
9.26

11
French_Jew ( )
9.62

12
Serb_Serbia ( )
9.68

13
Macedonian ( )
9.77

14
Moroccan_Jew ( )
9.96

15
Italian_Abruzzo ( )
10.14

16
Turk_Jew ( )
10.28

17
Kosovar ( )
10.33

18
Greek_Peloponnesos ( )
10.38

19
Italian_North ( )
10.97

20
Italian_Jew ( )
10.99



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

94.6%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.4%
Burusho ( )
@
2.08

2

93%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
7%
Pakistani_Pushtun ( )
@
2.1

3

94.3%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.7%
Jatt_Haryana ( )
@
2.1

4

95.1%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.9%
GujaratiA_GIH ( )
@
2.13

5

94.9%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.1%
Jatt_Muslim ( )
@
2.15

6

95.1%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.9%
Sindhi ( )
@
2.16

7

94.2%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.8%
Pathan ( )
@
2.16

8

93%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
7%
Tajik_Pomiri_Ishkashim ( )
@
2.18

9

94.5%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.5%
Jatt_Pahari ( )
@
2.18

10

95.1%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.9%
Pakistani ( )
@
2.2

11

95.3%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.7%
Tiwari ( )
@
2.2

12

94.8%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.2%
Punjabi_Gujjar ( )
@
2.21

13

95.5%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.5%
GujaratiB_GIH ( )
@
2.24

14

95.4%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.6%
Hindi ( )
@
2.24

15

93.1%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
6.9%
Pashtun_Afghani ( )
@
2.25

16

95.5%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.5%
Marathi ( )
@
2.25

17

95.7%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.3%
Kshatriya ( )
@
2.26

18

92.6%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
7.4%
Tajik_Pomiri_Shugnan ( )
@
2.27

19

95.6%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.4%
Vaish ( )
@
2.29

20

92.5%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
7.5%
Afghan_Pushtun ( )
@
2.3


*

----------


## New Englander

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...05&oe=58E7D731

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...7e&oe=58DFCD16

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...ee&oe=58F28048

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...bd&oe=58E849AB

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...85&oe=58EB8ED2

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...c9&oe=58D86F81

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...51&oe=58F984CC

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...5a&oe=58E74A5D

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...59&oe=58DFCB7E

----------


## MOESAN

So yes the reduced bony aspect on a rather HG bony structure was a true sign of southern origin - for pigmentation I said my doubts; I suppose you posted this because your origin was not evident at first look!
all the way the Jewish component is not attached to this look, statistically speaking.
A personal remark: the admixture tests you have chozen are far to be the best ones, for I think?run

----------


## New Englander

Thanks for the reply! What are the best? Personally I like the GedrosiaDNA ones, but thats just me...

Ya, I know I choose a MDLP for this.

----------


## MOESAN

SPS and MMPS I found bad - but MDLP shows good enough sense compared to your "pedigree"

----------


## Northener

In some sense you look classic to me, kind of blond Greek, like Dimitris Papadakis

http://ilarge.lisimg.com/image/50422...-papadakis.jpg

----------


## Blanco

You look like a depigmented Jew or Greek.

----------


## ack786

I am guessing european,

----------


## New Englander

https://scontent.fbos1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...9f&oe=590C2BED

----------


## New Englander

https://scontent.fbos1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...38&oe=598CFC87

https://scontent.fbos1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...ba&oe=5988B8C2

https://scontent.fbos1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...61&oe=595AF317

----------


## New Englander

https://scontent.fbos1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...36&oe=5A013177

https://scontent.fbos1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...e5&oe=5A090AEA

----------


## Lombard

Side view would be helpful. Btw I'd say some sort of Keltic Nordid with Mediterranoid admixture.

----------


## New Englander

Wouldent that be the same thing as Atlanto Med? Anyway, profile pic in link #2 on Post #20

----------

